# confusion on scar neuroma tx



## PEH350 (Mar 18, 2009)

What is the correct code for a scar neuroma injection?  Is it a Trigger Point injection even though notes state "neuroma"  and not a muscle?

Scar neuroma injection LLQ neuroma following abdl surgery?

Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 18, 2009)

We use CPT code 11900.

Julie, CPC


----------

